# Cab Forward: Flat Face AC-6



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

_TRS shops, along with Tom Stevens in conjunction with the project developer, Alan Redeker are making a very limited run of AC-6 locomotives. More information to be posted. Alan Redeker can be contacted @ __alanredekeratroadrunner.com Here is an initial photo of the work in progress:_










Here is a link to the building log:
AC-6 Flatface 


The major aspects of the conversion are: cabin, wheels, tender and detail parts. These are many major upgrades necessary to convert the AC-11/12 to an AC-6. Along with the conversion component, there are also numerous improvements being done as to mechanical aspects, ease of operations and wear/tear parts (bearings, nuts & bolts, tracking, etc). More information to come.....


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! Did Accucraft provide extra F4/5 tenders and drive wheels separately, or do these conversions involve cannibalizing an F4/5 along with the Cab Forward?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 19 May 2010 11:59 AM 
Very cool! Did Accucraft provide extra F4/5 tenders and drive wheels separately, or do these conversions involve cannibalizing an F4/5 along with the Cab Forward? 
Richard
Separate supply line for the AC-6 conversion


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The flat face is a much better look. That will be sweet.

Bob


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job on such an ugly engine!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

The project is progressing well and the finish line is in sight for the initial model of AC-6 #4145. It will be at NSS in July.

My correct e-mail at Redeker Management Consulting, LLC is alan_redekeratroadrunner.com or through the MLS link.


In addition to the project team, thanks go to Accucraft for modeling Southern Pacific's AC-12 cab forward in the first place --- and for agreeing to supply the F4/F5 parts to make the AC-6 project a reality.

Here are some before and after pictures converting an SP 160-C3 tender from F4/F5 service to pressurized AC-6 service:

First the obvious number change plus piping and headlight dummy reflector additions:
















Prototype oil compartment pressure piping and brake line piping modifications --- along with practical items re-routing gas and water lines to supply a cab forward:
















And "behind the scenes" tender mods for tank heater and gas piping as well as batteries for cab lighting:
















And the work continues...


Best regards,


Alan


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------

